# Water gathering on the roof



## mrbricolage

Hi

I have noticed over the past few rainy months while the vehicle has not moved much that it is gathering water just behind where the overcab comes down to the flat section of the roof and does not seem to drain away. I have large grp edge mouldings all round the roof and have noticed there seems to be a little bit of moss at the bottom of it near where it gathers. 

Any suggestions on how to clear this so it drains away properly. I can post photos if necessary.


----------



## wakk44

It may be stating the obvious but how about putting levelling blocks at one end of the m/home whilst it is in storage to allow the water to drain away.

I have air rides fitted which keep the rear a bit higher so the rain water drains away ok.


----------



## mrbricolage

Hmm yes will try that. However I think there is something fundamentally wrong.


----------



## tulsehillboys

nope mine does that too
depends on the exact slope of where it is parked
if you park uphill it wont happen!


----------



## wan50

hi,what!!new to all this,would like some help in you can,


----------



## mrbricolage

I was going to subscribe to Practical Motorhome and I notice that you get free levelling blocks as part of it. Think this may be the deciding factor. Just have to remember to remove them when I drive off.


----------



## AndrewandShirley

Our N&B Flair does the same, we just sweep it off or move it regularly.

No need to work.


----------



## aldra

_Just have to remember to remove them when I drive off._

Reverse on to them  
Aldra


----------



## Bill_H

If you are going to adopt the ramp method, would it not make more sense to use them both on the same side of the vehicle?
It would give a greater slope to the roof.


----------



## steco1958

mrbricolage said:


> Hmm yes will try that. However I think there is something fundamentally wrong.


No there isn't, if your roof is flat, and your on flat ground you will get a certain amount of rain on the roof.

If you feel it is too much use the leveling blocks as suggested.

This happens with mine also


----------



## mrbricolage

steco1958 said:


> mrbricolage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm yes will try that. However I think there is something fundamentally wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> No there isn't, if your roof is flat, and your on flat ground you will get a certain amount of rain on the roof.
> 
> If you feel it is too much use the leveling blocks as suggested.
> 
> This happens with mine also
Click to expand...

Whether it happens with yours or not, it should not. The design should allow for water to drain from the roof other wise you would end up with all sorts of problems. The issue more than likely is blocked channel. Somewhere under the GRP side mouldings.


----------



## steco1958

mrbricolage said:


> steco1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrbricolage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm yes will try that. However I think there is something fundamentally wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> No there isn't, if your roof is flat, and your on flat ground you will get a certain amount of rain on the roof.
> 
> If you feel it is too much use the leveling blocks as suggested.
> 
> This happens with mine also
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whether it happens with yours or not, it should not. The design should allow for water to drain from the roof other wise you would end up with all sorts of problems. The issue more than likely is blocked channel. Somewhere under the GRP side mouldings.
Click to expand...

I don't have a blocked channel, as there is not a channel to get blocked, when I park on a level surface, my roof is level, when it rains, some water stays on the roof, all flat surfaces act this way, its physics.


----------



## Spacerunner

I used to have this problem with our flat roofed motorhome.

Now that we have re-located to the Sahara to prevent this happening I've discovered sand dunes building up regularly on the roof and have to actually move the moho at frequent intervals to dislodge them.

May have to re-re-locate to the Antarctic but am worried about snow drifts on the over-cab. :roll:


----------



## steco1958

Spacerunner said:


> I used to have this problem with our flat roofed motorhome.
> 
> Now that we have re-located to the Sahara to prevent this happening I've discovered sand dunes building up regularly on the roof and have to actually move the moho at frequent intervals to dislodge them.
> 
> May have to re-re-locate to the Antarctic but am worried about snow drifts on the over-cab. :roll:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mrbricolage

Spacerunner said:


> I used to have this problem with our flat roofed motorhome.
> 
> Now that we have re-located to the Sahara to prevent this happening I've discovered sand dunes building up regularly on the roof and have to actually move the moho at frequent intervals to dislodge them.
> 
> May have to re-re-locate to the Antarctic but am worried about snow drifts on the over-cab. :roll:


 :lol:


----------



## mrbricolage

please delete


----------



## eurajohn

I've owned many motorhome through the years including A class, overcab and low profile and without exception they all retain water on the roof to one degree or another. The only positive solution is to always park up under cover, or as others have advised ensure that there is a slope to the roof surface in a direction that will allow it to run off.


----------



## nicholsong

Optimistic view:-

If the water is still on the roof it is not leaking into the MH.

Pessimistic view:-

Water leaked into the MH until the puddle got downstream of the leak.

Take your choice.

Geoff


----------



## Curtisden

*Roof ponding*

Most swift made MH do this its the design and parking up or down hill makes little difference. Even on a slope it occurs.
I use a strip of Greenhouse Capillary matting held in place where the ponding is by 2 sucker hooks.
This drains the water to the last drop every time it rains.
Only problem is i keep driving off with it still there flapping as i go along!
Works for me.


----------



## bigbazza

That's the way to do it.
Great solution


----------



## Telbell

> Now that we have re-located to the Sahara to prevent this happening


That;s a bit drastic :wink:


----------



## Spacerunner

Telbell said:


> Now that we have re-located to the Sahara to prevent this happening
> 
> 
> 
> That;s a bit drastic :wink:
Click to expand...

Ah yes.....but think of the sun tan we're getting :lol:


----------



## mrbricolage

It's funny that cars, vans, camper vans all have a roof which is designed to let water drain off. Yet it is considered perfectly acceptable to let water gather on the roof of a motorhome :roll:


----------



## mrbricolage

steco1958 said:


> mrbricolage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> steco1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrbricolage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm yes will try that. However I think there is something fundamentally wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> No there isn't, if your roof is flat, and your on flat ground you will get a certain amount of rain on the roof.
> 
> If you feel it is too much use the leveling blocks as suggested.
> 
> This happens with mine also
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whether it happens with yours or not, it should not. The design should allow for water to drain from the roof other wise you would end up with all sorts of problems. The issue more than likely is blocked channel. Somewhere under the GRP side mouldings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't have a blocked channel, as there is not a channel to get blocked, when I park on a level surface, my roof is level, when it rains, some water stays on the roof, all flat surfaces act this way, its physics.
Click to expand...

Just picked up the latest copy of Practical motorhome and on p74 it states

"GRP Roofs on Auto-Trails are excellent. When your parked level, water discharges down special channels, so unlike many vans there are no 'ponding' points at seam joints (where leaks start)"


----------

